# SDB Cup warmer



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Loving my new Sage Dual Boiler and Eureka mignon specialita in Selfridges yellow!

First of all, I'm getting used to spitting it out rather than swallowing while testing rather than getting high on all the caffeine. Such fun!

One thing I can't see in the manual is the ability to deactivate the cup warmer. Can this be done?

I use l lead crystal shot glasses to measure and they look lovely sat on top but I don't want to cook them!

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Joescafe said:


> One thing I can't see in the manual is the ability to deactivate the cup warmer. Can this be done?


 Now I've taken a few Sages apart recently (and modded my own SDB) and as far as I can see whilst there is no way this can be done in software, one could install a switch (manual or Sonoff or some such) if you really wanted to?

Just an aside, would you want to put espresso into a non-warm cup/glass?


----------

